
Study finds 90% of people are biased against women - lawlorino
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-51751915
======
downerending
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_are_wonderful_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_are_wonderful_effect)

